# Upgrade vs. New Bike



## TurdFerguson61 (Nov 10, 2015)

I realize there is probably another forum to post this question but wanted input from some older guys like me. I have a Motobecane 450 HT, about a little over a year old.  Thinking about keeping it and upgrading a few components slowly over time or saving up and buying a new bike at a much later date. I like the bike, it's a little heavy but really no complaints. I live in Mississippi and the trails I ride on are not very technical, rooty sometimes. I occasionally ride somewhere like Oak Mtn. maybe once or twice a year. Would just like some opinions. I've been riding for a long time but I just don't have $800 or more to spend on this. Also, I don't race or anything, just ride for fun but do ride quite a bit. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice, that was my first bike too. The only issues I had with it was the fork of course, the shifting wasn't as smooth, and the breaks were so so - but I loved it because it was my first.

If it was me, I would probably run it to the ground as you save for a better all around bike. What issues are you having? If the fork is one of them you can do the Suntour upgrade program for $200.00 (quick search on MTBR and you will find the info) 

The thing for me is after you do all the upgrades how much are you actually spending? 

I also sold mine to use those funds to get my Cannondale, which although still an entry level, it is a big difference from the 450HT. Not sure if this was helpful, but the more "senior" riders will chime in.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Without more information, I say ride it and replace parts as they break. Your bike has certain limitations, but it doesn't sound like you are pushing those limits yet. A lighter bike might increase the fun factor, but the $800 figure you mention will only shave off a couple of pounds. It will buy you an added level of durability and reliability, but it doesn’t sound like you're having issues with your current bike.

That said, sometimes a new, nicer bike will trigger a desire to ride more and push your limits, which will, of course, trigger the "need" for an even nicer bike.This can get very expensive over time. Might be wise to quit while you're ahead. ;^ )


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm confused. Are you expecting to buy a new bike for $800.00 or new components for the existing bike? 

You'll be disappointed in a new $800.00 bike.


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

I agree you will be disappointed with an $800 bike. The difference betwee an $800 and a $1500 bike is amazing! When I was looking at new bikes I started out at $800 and ended up with a leftover Lefty AL1. Ask your LBS about leftover bikes. I have $11000 worth of bikes and only $4500 tied up. All my bikes were leftovers. As far as upgrading the Motobecane, I would ride it into the ground the way it is and put money away for the new bike. Do look into the Suntour upgrade though. That may be all you need to get you through the time needed to save up. 

Bill


----------



## TurdFerguson61 (Nov 10, 2015)

I've looked around but haven't caught any great sales. I just can't spend a lot more on a bike at the moment. I think a fork upgrade would help. Should I go back with an upgraded Suntour or a different brand?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

It's really important that you never buy a new bike, but always upgrade, and be sure to replace all the bits that can be upgraded.

When you've finished upgrading you'll have enough bits to build another bike, so now you have 2 bikes. Score!


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

I personally think placing lighter/new components on a 'old' or heavy bike is a semi waste of $. (I've done it) You'll save a few grams here and there, but it will still be a heavy bike. I'd say save your $ and get a used mtb with a carbon frame. (It all starts with the frame)

With a lighter bike, you'll be able to go for longer rides as you will save a lot energy climbing. With that 'extra' energy, you'll be able to mtb longer and will be able to add more miles. Staying out longer on a nice day is a huge benefit, enjoying the outdoors / scenery.

One of my buddies has a FS mtb that is close to 30lbs. He is always more fatigued that I am at the end of the ride. I cycle more than he does, so it is not an equal side by side analysis, but even if he was in the same shape as me, I would not be as fatigued at the end of a 3+ hr ride w/3+k vertical. (My mtb is around 23.5 lbs)


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Save your money for a new bike and ride the Moto for now.


----------

